# New for Michigan early summer coyote hunting.



## alleyyooper (Jun 26, 2016)

Walking the pup Tuesday evening about 5:30 pm thru the woods like of old. Get to the back line fence and a group of coyotes cut loose and about made me wet myself, the hair on the back of the neck stood up as well and the arms.
Well shoot I was not even carrying my single six with the mag cylinder in it like I use to before surgery.
I didn't see them but they had to be within 25 yards or so the way thay sounded.
Take the pup back to the kennel and get her set for the night. Go in the house and grab my caller and the Swift, don the bug jacket ( deer fly's are awful) and camo pants. Head out for the back of the place and set the caller on a stump along the creek back track a little and climb a rise to a raised deer stand that has been in the woods for about 7 years now so about every thing is use to it. I climb up, get settled in and say to self as the fawn in distress starts going BOY the weeds along the creek are tall.
Never realized it since we have not been able to hunt this time of year before. I staid on stand for about 35 minutes and not sure if I could have seen any thing in that tall grass.

Decide that the best place to set up is going to be across a bean field in a old fence row. I call my friend Eric and ask if he wants to come the next morning about 4:30 am, we'll walk back and cross the field about mid way set the caller up in the old fence line and retreat down that same fence line about 50 yards.

Eric arrive right on time and after a quick conference we decide to set up two callers One we will run the fawn in distress sound and the other a group rollicking sound, So the ones were after would think there was a interlopers in their territory. About 10 minutes Eric shuts his group sound off and points to some tall grass at the end of the field. there are 3 sets of ears sticking above the grass about 200 yds out at the end of the field. They stay there about 5 minutes it seemed like, then continued down the end of the field fence row. About the time we thought they were going to go all the way to the end of the fence row and then come down the one we were in they decided to cut the corner and head right for that distressed fawn that was getting weaker and weaker. At about 120 yds we decided to take them. Eric whispers he will take the tail end and I should do the middle one.
sounded good to me and I watch Eric's fingers when 3 stood up I fired, one coyote spun and fell, Eric's second shot got the third coyote as it stopped at the end of the field to look back before going into the east fence row.

One adult female at the end of the field for Eric and a young female, Mine was also a young female.

Now I am wishing I had some money. That 742 wild cat of Eric's is some deadly medicine on coyotes. This is his 4th double of 2016.


 Al


----------



## Woodyjiw (Jun 26, 2016)

Good job, I had a pack going crazy behind my house the other night. I opened the back door on the garage to listen to them calling and one of em cut between my house and my pole barn, maybe 35yds apart, then ran by the side of my neighbors house.
I was very surprised they were this close. Maybe I should set up out back and see what happens..


----------



## amberg (Jun 26, 2016)

Good job alley, get-em all!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 1, 2016)

If I had them close to the house a 1/4 mile or less I would be setting up and going after them. I don't want them near my house. the deer bring their fawns to my yard for safety.

 Al


----------



## USMC615 (Jul 1, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> If I had them close to the house a 1/4 mile or less I would be setting up and going after them. I don't want them near my house. the deer bring their fawns to my yard for safety.
> 
> Al


Bust'em...slaughter all you can!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 9, 2016)

I spend more time hunting coyotes than I do any thing else including cutting fire wood.

 Al


----------



## Sagetown (Jul 9, 2016)

Love those coyote stories. I took one not long ago with my bolt CZ .223 and a reload at 175 yds from my back door. She was checking on the chickens at the barn when I saw her from the kitchen window.


----------



## amberg (Jul 9, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> Love those coyote stories. I took one not long ago with my bolt CZ .223 and a reload at 175 yds from my back door. She was checking on the chickens at the barn when I saw her from the kitchen window.
> View attachment 512389



They look SO much better in that position. Nice 1911 you got there Sage!


----------



## scallywag (Jul 9, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> I took one not long ago with my bolt CZ .223


 
Good thing you got in first with the .223!.... Before that Coyote had a chance to draw his side arm!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice coyote 1911 rifle and toes. YUP saw them.

 Al


----------



## Sagetown (Jul 11, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> Nice coyote 1911 rifle and toes. YUP saw them.
> 
> Al


LoL ! Funny thing about that shot. when I hefted up the rifle, and scoped her, she didn't look right color wise, that is. She was facing me, as though she was coming right at me. So I put the cross hairs right on her chest, and boom! She went straight up, and up , and up. It was crazy stuff going on out there, so I strap on my .45, my boots, and hauled it out there. 
I used the .45 to put her out of her misery. 
What I had actually seen through the scope was her rear-end, and her head was looking over her shoulder directly over her back. The bullet entered just right of perfect center, if U know what I mean, and exited her left shoulder. That was a real pain in the ****.


----------



## amberg (Jul 24, 2016)

Here is a mangey one that needed to be taken. Was taken in my cow field after the calves. ( S O B )


----------



## Sagetown (Jul 24, 2016)

amberg said:


> Here is a mangey one that needed to be taken. Was taken in my cow field after the calves. ( S O B )


Foxy lookin' critter.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 25, 2016)

looks way different than a fox.

 Al


----------



## Sagetown (Jul 25, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> looks way different than a fox.
> 
> Al


True. Long legged, but with a white tipped tail. We're beginning to see yote like creatures from Mexico. They're almost naked, like a yote with the mange.


----------



## crowbuster (Jul 26, 2016)

I to would rather bust a yote than anything. Buddy had kittens at his future homestesd last yr. One by one they disappeared. Asked me to take the call over and see what was up. Got a double the first morn. but didn't feel like the problem was solved. Real cold the next week, went over one morn and had only called for 4 min when she came bustin in dn wind, never figured on the, but had a buddy on the dn wind. He got her on her retreat at 122 yrds. old old girl, not a good tooth in her head. broken and wore to the nub. Then I knew we had the culprit. Txt the pic to my buddy. told him thought we got the problem child. He brought the kids by, little uns. his girl went up and asked if this was the one the ate butterfly, her kitty. I told her I thought it was. That little girl hauled off and put the boot to that yote and totally caught me off guard. She wasn't messin aroud. She was mad. HAHA she gave me a hug round the neck and said keep killin em. I hope to take her out in a few years and let her see how me do it. I think she would love it.


----------

